
Best MacBook alternatives to avoid Apple's laptop disaster - elorant
https://www.cultofmac.com/664528/best-macbook-alternatives/
======
onebot
I sure hope Apple has some awareness of the complaints long-time users are
having about the new generation Macbooks with Touchbar. I have used Macbooks
since the first Titanium Macbook (with Mach Kernel) and I just switched to
Thinkpad (omg the keyboard) running Pop_Os. I am a developer, so I might have
more flexibility, but I have bought into the Mac echo system long ago. And the
burden to move away versus the burden to stay has hit a tipping point for me.
Apple, for whatever reason, is no good at internet stuff (mobile me, etc) and
that is where they are going full force towards.

I dream that some new company will come around with killer unix-based OS,
amazing hardware, and a more open ecosystem, but that is likely just a
fantasy. Purism could be that company, but I am not sure they are capitalized
for it. System76 seems great too, but I don't think they manufacture their own
hardware. Razer makes a great _looking_ laptop, but windows only and
reliability issues. Lenovo still feel like a Chinese/Enterprised based company
with little attention to the full user experience (try ordering a laptop from
Germany in English or the pricing shenanigans they play).

Anyhow, based on my 1 year plus search for an alternative, I think the best
linux distro is Pop_OS, and laptops are Thinkpad and Dell XPS. System76 Darter
Pro also looks good, but I haven't used before. I am waiting for new
generation of Purism laptops with Core i9, will have a go then.

I will be keeping my iPad Pro for what I have left in the Apple Ecosystem.

